# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  احكام محكمة النقض في الطلاق للزواج بأخرى

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]طلاق للزواج بأخرى=================================
الطعن رقم 0030 لسنة 52 مكتب فنى 34 صفحة رقم 1285
بتاريخ 24-05-1983
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للزواج بأخرى 
فقرة رقم : 3 
مفاد النص فى المادة 6 مكرراً من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أن مجرد إتمام الزواج الجديد يعتبر ضرراً يجيز للزوجة الأولى أن تلجأ إلى القضاء طالبة التطليق من زوجها إلى إثبات قصد الإضرار لدى الزوج أو السماح له بإثبات أن ضرراً ما لم يلحق بالزوجة ذلك أن الضرر فى هذه الحالة مفترض بحكم القانون و لا يقبل إثبات العكس . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0042 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 36 صفحة رقم 573 
بتاريخ 09-04-1985
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للزواج بأخرى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
النص فى الفقرتين الثانية و الثالثة من المادة 6 مكرراً من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 المضافة بالقرار بقانون رقم 44 لسنة 1979 على أنه " و يعتبر إضراراً بالزوجة إقتران زوجها بأخرى بغير رضاها ... و يسقط حق الزوجة فى طلب التفريق بمضى سنة من تاريخ عملها بقيام السبب الموجب للضرر ما لم تكن قد رضيت بذلك صراحة أو ضمناً " مفاده أن المشرع قد أقام بهذا النص قرينة قانونية لصالح الزوجة التى فى عصمة زوجها مؤداها أن إقترانه بأخرى بغير رضاها يعتبر إضراراً بها و يعفيها من إثبات هذا الضرر متى طلبت التفريق لأجله و إذا لم يقض القانون بعدم جواز نقض هذه القرينة فإن للزوج إسقاط دلالتها بإثبات رضا زوجته بزواجه الجديد و هو مما يجوز إثباته بالبينة .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0045 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 36 صفحة رقم 398 
بتاريخ 12-03-1985
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للزواج بأخرى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
النص فى المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 يدل - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - على أن المقصود بالضرر الموجب للتفريق هو إيذاء الزوج زوجته بالقول أو بالفعل إيذاء لا يليق بمثلها بحيث تعتبر معاملته لها فى العرف معاملة شاذة تشكو منها المرأة و لا ترى الصبر عليها .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0021 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 435 
بتاريخ 15-04-1986
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للزواج بأخرى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
النص فى المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 على أنه " إذا أدعت الزوجة إضرار الزوج بها بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالهما يجوز لها أن تطلب من القاضى التفريق و حينئذ يطلقها القاضى طلقة بائنة إذا ثبت الضرر و عجز عن الإصلاح بينهما " يدل و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة أن المشرع أشترط للحكم بالتطليق فى هذه الحالة أن يثبت إضرار الزوج بزوجته بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و أن يعجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بينهما .[/align]

----------

